# More fun with construction grade lumber



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Further to the previous arbor post, a neighbor got a look at it & started a nag for an arbor entrance to her garden. The wife insisted that hers had to be different than ours. Back to the kitchen table designing. Laminated spruce boards again for the same reason. This arbor entailed a fair amount of router table work & again, multiple coats of exterior acrylic latex. Thanks again for lookingl.

Lee


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Lee, those are definatly something else, really good job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Lee  

Need a zoom in shot PLEASE... 


see snapshot... 


Bj


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

There is no metal of any sort in the panels. The only metal are screws attaching the top of the arbor to the ends & the angle braces running from the upper ends diagonally to the top. The panels are laminated spruce 7/8" W x 1-1/2" thick. Lap joints at the crossover points.Dowels at the angled corners of the pattern. The hexagons were formed from laminated squares 1-1/2" thick with the inner areas first drilled out then final machining with a jigsaw attachment on my RAS. The outer shape of the hexagon was cut using the RAS. Frames were assembled to slide snuggly into the spaces between the upper, mid, & bottom design panels. These are 6" wide. Dowels & glue were used where ever the pattern touches the insides of the frame. The patterned frames were then dowelled & glued into the end uprights.The top,mid, & bottom 6" wide panel design I stole from a quilting book by scanning & printing the design, then cutting the design into segments & shuffling them around until I found a modified design that I liked. So there you are....nothing overly difficult because I'm only a hobbyist & I have to keep things simple.

Lee


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

If this is not difficult for you then I would hate to se what is.
This is more than I might try to take on.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Ken: The hardest thing about any project is the starting itself. The first thing is to consider what tools will be needed in the process & if you have them what order of steps to do the fun job. Lastly you simply say to yourself that "I can do that" & get with it. You will be surprised by the nifty stuff that can come out of your shop.

Lee


----------

